# Fun dog shows in Scotland



## Megan_M

Just details for some fun dog shows in Scotland from August 2013 onwards

*Will add shows that other people add so its all in order of date and will cut all the extra information out once its been to keep the post short/neat*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Bark in the Park Sunday 4th August at Lochore Meadows, Fife_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Fun Dog Show, Sunday, 4th August 2013, Car Park at Emergency One, Caponacre Ind Estate, KA18 1SH_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_GSD Rescue Scotland are holding their annual fun day on Saturday, 10th August at Vogrie County Park, Midlothian_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_11 August 2013 Springer Rescue Scotland Fun Day Vogrie Park, Midlothian_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Kirk Dog Training Club Fun Dog Show(Family Event), 11th August at Eglinton Country Park, Irvine, KA12 8TA_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Scottish Dalmatian Welfare 11th of August at Hamilton palace sports ground (South Lanarkshire)_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_New Cample Fun Dog Show 11th August_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Bark in the Park 2013 at Plean Country Park, Sunday 18th August 2013_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_COMPANION DOG SHOW 24th August 2013, Strathardle Highland Gathering & Games, Bannerfield, Kirkmichael, Blairgowrie_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Greyhound Awareness League Summer Fayre/Dog Show on the 25th of August at Larkhall Leisure Centre ML9 1QP_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_PET SHOW, LEISURE CENTRE, FRASERSBURGH, SUNDAY 25TH AUGUST 2013_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_The Pet Empawrium and Champion Vet East Kilbride The Mad Hatter's Summer Tea Party 31st of August_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Scottish Newfoundland Club Companion Dog Show 1st September 2013 Humbie Holdings, Kirknewton_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_DogsTrust West Calder Open Day/Fun Day & Fun Dog Show, Sunday 1st September 2013_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Dapper Dogs 1st Annual Fundraising Dog Show 1st September Dundee Fun Dog Show_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Spey Valley Dog Training Club Companion Dog Show, Sunday 1st of September 2013 at Roseisle Village Hall_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Edinburgh Dog & Cat Home Fun Dog Walk - Sunday 1 September, 12pm - 4pm_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Fun Dog Show Sunday 15th September at Mossburn Community Farm, Hightae, Lockerbie_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Sheepie Shindig Fun Dog Show on the 15th of September 2013_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Best Paw Forward Dog Training Fun Day Saturday, 28 September, Greenock_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Halloween Fun Dog Show at Pets at Home Greenock, 26th October 2013*

This will be our second fun dog show at Pets at Home Greenock and we are hoping it will be bigger and better than the first which was a great success, so please join us and have fun with your dogs!

Regstration from 11am and classes will begin at 12pm.

£2 entry for first class per dog, then £1 per entry per dog.

Prizes and rosettes to be won.

Our guest judge for the day will be Abby Mavers aka 'Dynasty' from BBC1's Waterloo Road!

Classes will be as follows and will run in this order:

Cutest Puppy (under 18 months)
Golden Oldie (7 years+ )
Best Crossbreed
Best Rescue
Most Dashing Dog
Prettiest Bitch

*15 minute break*

Best Puppy Trick (under 18 months)
Best Adult Trick
Waggiest Tail
Best Halloween Fancy Dress
Dogs Most Like Its owner
Dog Judge Would Most Like To Take Home

Best in Show and Reserve Best in Show (chosen from all 1st places in each class).

We will also be having a raffle for a lovely dog hamper and guess how many biscuits in the fish tank competition. We may even have dookin' for apples for those brave enough!

Staffordshire Rescue Scotland will be there raising awareness and funds for Staffies in need.

Hope to see some of you there on the day! Get making those Halloween costumes and practicing your tricks!

All proceeds raised for the show will go to Support Adoption for Pets.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Fun Dog Show and Christmas Fair 11am to 4pm, 30th November 2013 (Saturday) at Morton Halls, Newmilns*

Classes for the dog show are as follows and entry is £1 per class.

Pedigree Classes
1. Any variety puppy 6-12 months
2. Any variety gundogs
3. Any variety houndsand terriers
4. Any variety working and pastoral
5. Any variety toys
6. Any variety utility
7. Open Dog
8. Open Bitch

Novelty Classes
1. Most Beautiful Bitch
2. Most Handsome Dog
3. Best Puppy
4. Veteran (dogs over 8 OR handler over 50)
5. Most Ravishing Rescue
6. Waggiest Tail
7. Best Smile (dog or handler)
8. Young Handler
9. Santa's Little Helper (fancy dress)
10. Dog the judge would most like to take home

Best in Show and Reserve Best in Show

There will be a large selection of trade, craft and novelty stalls plus tea/coffee/traybakes available. All welcome.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

There is also a dog show on the 11th of August at Hamilton palace sports ground (South Lanarkshire) for the Scottish Dalmatian Welfare

Classes are:
Waggiest Tail
Best 6 Legs
Best Fancy Dress
Best non spotty dog
Best welfare Dally
Best male
Best Female
Best Young handler
Best trick
Best in Show

Great prizes! 
All Entries are £1.00,

They are also trying to break the guinnes book of records for the most dalmatians in a photo... photo at 2pm

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greyhound awareness league are also having a Summer Fayre/ dog show on the 25th of August - Larkhall

Details on there web site
Greyhound Awareness League GAL Greyhound Rescue Scotland


----------



## GSDlover4ever

On the 24th of August there is also a working trials event/ comp at Vogrie


----------



## Megan_M

Hi Robyn do you have more details about the working trials event/comp? Pm if you prefer 

Also was thinking, would it make sense for me to copy your posts into the first one so they are all in order of date? So easier for ppl to see what's happened and what's still to happen?


----------



## Bloodraine5252

There's also Bark in the Park at Lochore meadows run by Second Chance kennels in Fife.

I'll check the date but there's normally a few judging things, all for nonspecific breeds I think.


----------



## Jenny Olley

Megan_M said:


> Hi Robyn do you have more details about the working trials event/comp? Pm if you prefer
> 
> Also was thinking, would it make sense for me to copy your posts into the first one so they are all in order of date? So easier for ppl to see what's happened and what's still to happen?


 Copied from Facebook -Control & Agility Day, Vogrie Country Park (just South of Edinburgh), 24th August. Three stakes - Beginner (similar to Intro) for those who have not competed, Intermediate and Advanced. Please contact me for details and forms. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## cravensmum

There is also mine.

Sunday 15th September.

Mossburn community farm
Hightae
Lockerbie

Lots of stalls,all proceeds from the dog show go to Foxhound welfare uk.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Megan_M said:


> Hi Robyn do you have more details about the working trials event/comp? Pm if you prefer
> 
> Also was thinking, would it make sense for me to copy your posts into the first one so they are all in order of date? So easier for ppl to see what's happened and what's still to happen?


Yes thats a good idea. 

Someone else has already shared the details for the working trials event.


----------



## Megan_M

Bloodraine5252 said:


> There's also Bark in the Park at Lochore meadows run by Second Chance kennels in Fife.
> 
> I'll check the date but there's normally a few judging things, all for nonspecific breeds I think.


Thank you I checked a couple weeks back then totally forgot about it lol, but they have now posted the date so have added to the first post


----------



## Megan_M

Jenny Olley said:


> Copied from Facebook -Control & Agility Day, Vogrie Country Park (just South of Edinburgh), 24th August. Three stakes - Beginner (similar to Intro) for those who have not competed, Intermediate and Advanced. Please contact me for details and forms. My email address is [email protected]


Thank Jenny and Robyn for mentioning it , might see if mum fancies going for a wee look, not actually seen any working trials yet as always been busy on weekends with ipo(schutzhund) but dog car died(can only get one dog in the boot of 'non-dog' car{its kitted out with a hatchbag and dog guard so think its a lost cause lol})and mum just had an op 6/7 weeks ago so no training for a while which means free weekends lol



cravensmum said:


> There is also mine.
> 
> Sunday 15th September.
> 
> Mossburn community farm
> Hightae
> Lockerbie
> 
> Lots of stalls,all proceeds from the dog show go to Foxhound welfare uk.


What time does it start? And end? Anymore details 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The 11th of August is pretty popular day it seems 3 shows in one day but will be going to the springer one hopefully and will attempt Quinn's bronze gdcs.... Failed on the stay last year, but it has much improved so fingers crossed


----------



## cravensmum

Megan_M said:


> What time does it start? And end? Anymore details


The dog show starts at 1pm,but the stalls are there from 12noon.

It ends when it ends.:lol:

I will put up a list of classes soon.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Fundraising Event with all proceeds going directly towards helping save lives of dogs on death row.

Fun Dog Show

Date : Sunday, 4th August 2013
Venue : Car Park at Emergency One, Caponacre Ind Estate, KA18 1SH
Time : 11 oclock onwards

Class 1 Most Beautiful Bitch
Class 2 Most Handsome Dog
Class 3 Best Puppy (either sex, under 9 months old)
Class 4 Young Handler (handler under 12)
Class 5 Shiniest Brindle
Class 6 Golden Oldie (dog over 8 or handler over 50)
Class 7 Most Ravishing Rescue
Class 8 Nicest Eyes
Class 9 Potato and Spoon Race
Class 10 Best Six Legs
Class 11 Quickest Sit
Class 12 Most Impressive Trick
Class 13 Best Dressed (fancy dress for dog and handler)
Class 14 Dog The Judge Would Most Like To Take Home
Class 15 Best In Show

Rosettes and fabulous prizes to 4th place.


I am planning on going and taking photos...  
I took photos at there previous dog show last weekend and It was a great day.


----------



## Jenny Olley

Megan_M said:


> Thank Jenny and Robyn for mentioning it , might see if mum fancies going for a wee look, not actually seen any working trials yet as always been busy on weekends with ipo(schutzhund) but dog car died(can only get one dog in the boot of non-dog' car{its kitted out with a hatchbag and dog guard so think its a lost cause lol})and mum just had an op 6/7 weeks ago so no training for a while which means free weekends lol
> 
> What time does it start? And end? Anymore details
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> The 11th of August is pretty popular day it seems 3 shows in one day but will be going to the springer one hopefully and will attempt Quinn's bronze gdcs.... Failed on the stay last year, but it has much improved so fingers crossed


If you are interested in having a look at WT there is a Championship trial at Lauder in August, CD UD WD & TD stakes running.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Kirk dog training club are also having an event on the 11th of August at Eglinton Country Park, Irvine, KA12 8TA.

10am until 4pm - show starts at 11am

17 classes

More details on facebook
https://www.facebook.com/events/346100735519020/?ref=22

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=538531016184371&set=oa.152840904902266&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=538530896184383&set=oa.152840904902266&type=1&theater


----------



## Megan_M

Jenny Olley said:


> If you are interested in having a look at WT there is a Championship trial at Lauder in August, CD UD WD & TD stakes running.


Would be good to have a look Do you have more details? Thanks



GSDlover4ever said:


> Kirk dog training club are also having an event on the 11th of August at Eglinton Country Park, Irvine, KA12 8TA.


Posted this in first post last nightbut will add the links to it


----------



## Lilylass

cravensmum said:


> Mossburn community farm
> Hightae
> Lockerbie


Ohhhhh you live near where Maisie came from  absolutely beautiful part of Scotland that I'm ashamed to say I'd never been to before going to meet her / her breeder 

I've fancied a couple of days away there to explore a bit & am on hols in Sept so ... if I can find a cheap dog friendly place to stay I may be in your neck of the woods & will drop in for the dog show if so!


----------



## Lilylass

Dogs Trust are having a fun day & dog show on 1st Sept at West Calder College, Livingston 12-3pm


----------



## Jenny Olley

Megan_M said:


> Would be good to have a look Do you have more details? Thanks


The base is on lauder common, they have a big white marquee, if you are travelling down the road from Lauder it will be on your right. the tracking takes place on the common too. The control and agility is in fields which are down a track on the left side of the common, but if you go to the base, they will tell you where it is all happening. They are the loveliest people at this trial, and the foods good too. The trial finishes on 1st sept, and will be running a few days prior to that.


----------



## sunshine80

GSDlover4ever said:


> Fundraising Event with all proceeds going directly towards helping save lives of dogs on death row.
> 
> Fun Dog Show
> 
> Date : Sunday, 4th August 2013
> Venue : Car Park at Emergency One, Caponacre Ind Estate, KA18 1SH
> Time : 11 oclock onwards
> 
> Class 1 Most Beautiful Bitch
> Class 2 Most Handsome Dog
> Class 3 Best Puppy (either sex, under 9 months old)
> Class 4 Young Handler (handler under 12)
> Class 5 Shiniest Brindle
> Class 6 Golden Oldie (dog over 8 or handler over 50)
> Class 7 Most Ravishing Rescue
> Class 8 Nicest Eyes
> Class 9 Potato and Spoon Race
> Class 10 Best Six Legs
> Class 11 Quickest Sit
> Class 12 Most Impressive Trick
> Class 13 Best Dressed (fancy dress for dog and handler)
> Class 14 Dog The Judge Would Most Like To Take Home
> Class 15 Best In Show
> 
> Rosettes and fabulous prizes to 4th place.
> 
> I am planning on going and taking photos...
> I took photos at there previous dog show last weekend and It was a great day.


I was going to mention this one for Islay Dog Rescue - I bit late in the day I know as it is tomorrow but only saw it yesterday on their facebook page - then I noticed you were there taking photos so thought you would have beat me too it  I am going over to the rescue today to drop off some donations for the dogs.

There is also New Cample Fun Dog Show on 11th August (do not think anyone has mentioned it). New Cample Farm. Farmshop and Tearoom, Dumfries and Galloway: SPECIAL EVENTS you can see a list of the classes if you click on the events section of their website.

Unfortunately Sonny is too dog reactive to go to any of them but there is always next year. I do want to go to Cravens Mums one this year though even if I have to go with no dog (or after the rescue today you never know I may have a rescue dog to take if I can talk Dad around ).


----------



## GSDlover4ever

sunshine80 said:


> I was going to mention this one for Islay Dog Rescue - I bit late in the day I know as it is tomorrow but only saw it yesterday on their facebook page - then I noticed you were there taking photos so thought you would have beat me too it  I am going over to the rescue today to drop off some donations for the dogs.
> 
> There is also New Cample Fun Dog Show on 11th August (do not think anyone has mentioned it). New Cample Farm. Farmshop and Tearoom, Dumfries and Galloway: SPECIAL EVENTS you can see a list of the classes if you click on the events section of their website.
> 
> Unfortunately Sonny is too dog reactive to go to any of them but there is always next year. I do want to go to Cravens Mums one this year though even if I have to go with no dog (or after the rescue today you never know I may have a rescue dog to take if I can talk Dad around ).


I will do doing mini photo shoots at the Islay dog rescue event tomorrow for a donation to Islay.


----------



## sunshine80

I noticed on their facebook page earlier would be really tempted but Sonny would react to about every big dog their so not any point really but as I said there is always next year

Dropped of my doggy donations earlier and saw the dogs - they are all lovely not sure I can convince Dad though. Luckily Ollie had someone coming to see him today so hope it went OK as it was him I really wanted to see. At least I now have a reasonably local rescue who is grateful of donations and I think they do a fantastic job helping the pound dogs


----------



## Megan_M

GSDlover4ever said:


> Fundraising Event with all proceeds going directly towards helping save lives of dogs on death row.
> Fun Dog Show
> Date : Sunday, 4th August 2013
> Venue : Car Park at Emergency One, Caponacre Ind Estate, KA18 1SH
> Time : 11 oclock onward (...)
> I am planning on going and taking photos...
> I took photos at there previous dog show last weekend and It was a great day.


Whoops missed this one til now added to first post  hope there's a good turn out, bit too far for us sadly



sunshine80 said:


> I was going to mention this one for Islay Dog Rescue - I bit late in the day I know as it is tomorrow but only saw it yesterday on their facebook page - then I noticed you were there taking photos so thought you would have beat me too it  I am going over to the rescue today to drop off some donations for the dogs.
> 
> There is also New Cample Fun Dog Show on 11th August (do not think anyone has mentioned it). New Cample Farm. Farmshop and Tearoom, Dumfries and Galloway: SPECIAL EVENTS you can see a list of the classes if you click on the events section of their website.
> 
> Unfortunately Sonny is too dog reactive to go to any of them but there is always next year. I do want to go to Cravens Mums one this year though even if I have to go with no dog (or after the rescue today you never know I may have a rescue dog to take if I can talk Dad around ).


Thanks have added the New Campie show to the first post


----------



## GSDlover4ever

I will be taking photos at the GSD show on the 10th of August and at the Dalmation fun show on the 11th of August. 


Hopefully I will see some of you there.  :thumbup1:

I also took lots of photos at the Islay dog rescue event and I have uploaded them on to my Robyn Lewis Photography UK facebook page.


----------



## cravensmum

sunshine80 said:


> I was going to mention this one for Islay Dog Rescue - I bit late in the day I know as it is tomorrow but only saw it yesterday on their facebook page - then I noticed you were there taking photos so thought you would have beat me too it  I am going over to the rescue today to drop off some donations for the dogs.
> 
> There is also New Cample Fun Dog Show on 11th August (do not think anyone has mentioned it). New Cample Farm. Farmshop and Tearoom, Dumfries and Galloway: SPECIAL EVENTS you can see a list of the classes if you click on the events section of their website.
> 
> Unfortunately Sonny is too dog reactive to go to any of them but there is always next year. I do want to go to Cravens Mums one this year though even if I have to go with no dog (or after the rescue today you never know I may have a rescue dog to take if I can talk Dad around ).


I will be at the New Cample farm show with my collars on Sunday.


----------



## clarehopper

GERMAN SHEPHERD RESCUE SHOW - 10TH AUGUST, VOGRIE COUNTRY PARK, 10.30am to 4pm. 
was here on saturday had a great walk round the park then a look around couple of stall with Tombolla won a item for the dog a wee show jumping thing and iv just got a phone call to say iv won the guest how many sweets in the jar was a good day


----------



## Megan_M

Added a show for this Sunday at Plean near Stirling

Went to the springer rescue show nice wee day out won two packs of good treats and a Cocker Spaniel breed book(handy as a breed I would like in the future) in a raffle first time so £17-£18 worth for just £1...and Quinn made loads of friends, he loves all spaniels and they are the right amount of bounce for him (he's too bouncy and hyper in play for most dogs lol) and he was amazing with this gorgeous lil gsd pup about 10 weeks old.... He normally lies down for smaller dogs and plays at their level anyway but he lay down and was really gentle sniffing her and they were giving each other wee kisses, its was just sooo cute and nice that my big bouncy pup can be so calm and gentle:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## GSDlover4ever

You can view photos that I took at the Dalmatian Welfare show and the GSD rescue show on my facebook page.  To many photos to share...  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Robyn-Lewis-Photography-UK/203253246420906?fref=ts


----------



## Clipper

Thank you to Megan M for posting about our show but I noticed that there was no venue listed for it, so hope it's ok to add it on here. Hope to see lots of you there.







Bargeddie Ringcraft are pleased to announce that we will be running our 2nd Sheepie Shindig Fun Dog Show on the 15th of September 2013 between 12pm and 4pm. All proceeds from the show will be given to The Dogs Trust. Looking forward to meeting old and new friends there. All breeds and xbreeds welcome.
Bargeddie Community Centre, Langmuir Rd, Bargeddie Glasgow G69 7RS

SHEEPIE SHINDIG
2013
ALL CLASSES ARE CHARGED AT £1 PER DOG.
ALL PROCEEDS FROM OUR FUN SHOW WILL GO TO 
DOGS TRUST.

LIST OF CLASSES
1 CUTEST YOUNGSTER ( Puppies from 4 months to 1 year old)
2 HANDSOMEST DOG
3WAGGIEST TAIL
4 DOG WHO HAS TRAVELLED MORE THAN 25 MILES
5 DOG & HANDLER MOST ALIKE
6 BEST CLIPPED OR TRIMMED
7 BEST JUNIOR HANDLER ( For kids from 5 to 16 years old)
8 PRETTIEST BITCH
9 BEST FANCY DRESS
10 DOG WHO HAS TRAVELLED LESS THAN 25 MILES
11 DOG IN BEST CONDITION
12 BEST FULL COATED
13 DOG THE JUDGE WOULD LIKE TO TAKE HOME
14 BEST GOLDEN OLDIE ( For dogs 7 years old and over)

BEST IN SHOW & RESERVE BEST IN SHOW


----------



## Megan_M

Clipper said:


> Thank you to Megan M for posting about our show but I noticed that there was no venue listed for it, so hope it's ok to add it on here. Hope to see lots of you there.


 Thank you for pointing that out, I just copied and pasted from Facebook and didn't even notice there wasn't a venue lol, have added it to the first post now


----------



## Clipper

Thanks Megan M, you are a star. x


----------



## GSDlover4ever

COMPANION DOG SHOW 24th August 2013
Strathardle Highland Gathering & Games
Bannerfield, Kirkmichael, Blairgowrie.

Directions: A93 from Blairgowrie to Bridge of Cally, left onto A924 to Kirkmichael

Judge Jeremy Barron, (Rannaleroch)

KC Rules & Regs.
In aid of P&K ADHD Support Group

Entries on field from 10.30am
Judging Commences 12noon

Pedigree Classes
1. A V Puppy (over 6 months)
2. A V Sporting
3. A V Non Sporting
4. A V Open

Novelty Classes
5. Crossbreed
6. Veteran (7 years and over)
7. Child Handler (14 and under)
8. Handsome Dog
9. Prettiest Bitch
10. Best 6 Legs
11. Best Condition
12. Dog Judge would like to take home
13. Fancy Dress (Dog & Handler)
14. Best Trick


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Copied


1st September Dundee Fun Dog Show - Dapper Dogs 1st Annual Fundraising Dog Show in aid of Staffie Smiles Rescue at Camperdown Park, near the football pitches on Sunday 1st September - Fun Dog Show (Pet dogs only please, no professional show dogs) 12 noon on Sunday 1st Sept Prizes, Tombola, Certificates, Rosettes and Best in Show Trophy

there is 15 fun dog classes


----------



## Megan_M

Updated first post, with the above 2 shows, plus another 3 shows


----------



## Lilylass

GSDlover4ever said:


> 1st September Dundee Fun Dog Show - Dapper Dogs 1st Annual Fundraising Dog Show in aid of Staffie Smiles Rescue at Camperdown Park, near the football pitches on Sunday 1st September - Fun Dog Show (Pet dogs only please, no professional show dogs) 12 noon on Sunday 1st Sept Prizes, Tombola, Certificates, Rosettes and Best in Show Trophy


Arrrrggggh - can't believe this is on the same day as the DT open day 

It did make me smile as we used to go to Camperdown Park when I was wee ... not been for years!


----------



## Lauren5159

There's a fun dog show in Greenock on 24th September... I'll try to find all the details 

Lots of fun classes and judged shows, I remember that


----------



## Lauren5159

Oops, sorry it's the 28th September.

Best Paws Forward's Fun Dog Show...

Doors open at 11am.

Greenock Cricket Club,
Brisbane Street,
Greenock,
Renfrewshire,
PA16 8NY

Loads of fun classes and judged shows. Entry to a class is £1 per dog and lots to be won 

Stalls, judging and displays.

Here's the FB link:
https://m.facebook.com/events/571817739526983?aref=2&ref=bookmark&__user=601016310


----------



## lucy963

Edinburgh dog and cat home are having a sponsered dog walk and looks like a fun day on sunday 1st September. Edinburgh Dog and Cat Home - EDCH Animal Welfare Shelter


----------



## Megan_M

Lauren5159 said:


> Oops, sorry it's the 28th September.
> 
> Best Paws Forward's Fun Dog Show...





lucy963 said:


> Edinburgh dog and cat home are having a sponsered dog walk and looks like a fun day on sunday 1st September.


Added both 

Another busy Sunday 5 things on to choose from but think we are going to the Newfoundland one with Quinn, anyone going to any of the shows this weekend?


----------



## lucy963

I am hopefully going to the edch one not sure if i can do the walk though.


----------



## sunshine80

Just heard word that Islay Dog rescue are having a Fun Christmas Dog Show with trade stalls on the 30th November at Morton Halls, Newmilns from 11 to 4. Not sure of the classes but it says there are 10 of them.


----------



## Megan_M

sunshine80 said:


> Just heard word that Islay Dog rescue are having a Fun Christmas Dog Show with trade stalls on the 30th November at Morton Halls, Newmilns from 11 to 4. Not sure of the classes but it says there are 10 of them.


Thank you just saw that show on Facebook, think its 18 classes...8 pedigree and 10 novelty... Just going to bed so will update first post tomorrow


----------



## Megan_M

Updated first post with 2 shows


----------



## blue13

COMPANION CARE VETS 2ND BIRTHDAY FUN DOG SHOW AND OPEN DAY.
next door to pets at home in ayr*******************

 OPEN DAY FROM 9AM-5PM.
 FACE PAINTING AND BALLOON MODELLING.
 SURGERY TOURS.
 GOODIE BAGS AND BIRTHDAY CAKE!
 ANIMAL BEHAVIOURIST.
 HOMES4HENS  COME MEET THE GIRLS.
 CATS PROTECTION LEAGUE.
 GREYHOUND AWARENESS LEAGUE.
 DOG SHOW ENTRYS FROM 12 NOON.
 FIRST CLASS WILL COMMENCE AT 1PM.
 ALL PUPPIES ATTENDING MUST BE FULLY VACCINATED.
 ALL DOGS MUST BE KEPT ON LEADS AT ALL TIMES.
 PRE ENTRYS CAN BE DONE VIA FACEBOOK BY SENDING US A PRIVATE MAIL  PRE ENTRYS WILL BE £1.
 ENTRYS ON THE DAY WILL BE £1.50.
 ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO THE CHARITIES/ORGANISATIONS ATTENDING ON THE DAY. 

CLASSES:
1 - BEST DRESSED SANTA CLAUS/MRS CLAUS 
2  PUPPY OBEDIENCE CLASS 
3  DOG WITH THE WAGGIEST TAIL
4  DOG MOST LIKE HIS/HER OWNER
5  DOG JUDGE WOULD MOST LIKE TO TAKE HOME
6  DOG WITH THE BEST PARTY TRICK

WE LOOK FORWARD TO CELEBRATING OUR 2ND BIRTHDAY WITH YOU!


----------

